# كتاب اكثر من رائع عن المضخات(Pump system analayses & sizing)



## محمد حسن نصر (27 أكتوبر 2008)

ان شاء الله يعجبكم هذا الكتاب


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (27 أكتوبر 2008)

:73:
:18::7::16:


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*chaprter 1*

chaprter 1chaprter 1chaprter 1chaprter 1chaprter 1


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*chaprter 2*

chaprter 2chaprter 2chaprter 2chaprter 2chaprter 2


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*chaprter 3*

chaptert 3

chaptert 4

chaptert 5


----------



## mnci (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لاخى محمد حسن 

والموضوعات التالية بها ملفات روعه لكم جميعا

Refrigerant Piping Design Guide


Valves,piping and equipment in valves manholes

Pipe Sizing of Domestic Gas Pipework

Hydraulics (fluid mechanics series part 2)

Fluid Flow in Pipes Fluid Mechanics series(part 1)

Domestic Gas Pipework Part 2 - Installation & Testing

Piping and Instrumentation Diagram P&ID tutorial

Pipe Flow Expert 2008

Oil & Gas Pipeline Design, Maintenance & Repair.


----------



## LIALY (27 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخيmnci كيف احمل الملفات 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## mnci (27 أكتوبر 2008)

lialy قال:


> السلام عليكم اخيmnci كيف احمل الملفات
> وجزاكم الله خير


 بعد نبذة الملف ستجدين الرابط ويارب تستفيدوا


----------



## fmharfoush (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الكتاب القيم


----------



## fmharfoush (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الكتاب القيم
شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## fmharfoush (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## LIALY (28 أكتوبر 2008)

أشكركم جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل الشكر و الله يعطيكم ألف عاااااااااافية


----------



## ابو الحاج (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكر لجميع


----------



## الاميرة الغامضة (15 نوفمبر 2009)

:7: مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو مهدي الطائي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

اخي لك شكري واحترامي على موضوعك الرائع اتمنى لك النجاح والموفقيه


----------



## محمدحمود حمود (16 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك على المساهمه


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (17 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على الكتب
السهلة التنزيل
والمفيدة


----------



## sniper 55 (25 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## fokary (25 فبراير 2010)

الكتاب فعلا ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام جاسم (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي محمد حسن على المجهود الكبير.


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (26 فبراير 2010)

الاخ محمد عاشت ايدك على الكتاب الممتاز


----------



## أحمد رأفت (26 فبراير 2010)

شكــــــــــرآ على هذا الكتاب


----------



## خبير الاردن (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## nartop (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووورررررر على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## أشرف كمال (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## faster (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا باشمهندس علي الكتاب القيم ونسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## algerien.salah (6 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (18 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ويوفقك0000مع التقدير


----------



## muaz828 (30 مارس 2010)

thank you very much for anice information


----------



## ابوجليبيب (20 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hammhamm44 (23 مايو 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## أصدق أحساس (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور والله يديك الصحه والعافيه


----------



## safa aldin (15 يونيو 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## husaam1987 (16 يونيو 2011)

اصدقائي الاعزاء 
ارجو مساعدتي لمعرفة كيفيه استخراج تصريف المضخات وكذلك كيفية استخلراج عمود الرفع مع المعادلات ........... مع احترامي


----------



## حسام جاسم (17 يونيو 2011)

تحياتي كتاب قيم .


----------



## عاشق طابه (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## روح البادية (22 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك *
وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## عبدالله الحجوج (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م احمد خلف (24 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

كتاب ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (16 سبتمبر 2011)

الكتاب فعلا ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engineer sameer (19 سبتمبر 2011)

كتاب مفيد جدا، بارك الله فيك


----------



## بشار الكتبي (19 سبتمبر 2011)

كتاب قيم ومفيد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الله مهنى (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## elias161 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 

ملاحظة: يفضل لو تم جمع الكتاب في ملف واحد


----------



## safa aldin (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الكتاب القيم


----------



## نديم ع (26 سبتمبر 2011)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## adel ahmed 22 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك ياخي ممكن شرح للطلمبات متعدة المراحل


----------



## abaluli (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الكتب القيمة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Ahmed Makled (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً ياهندسة


----------



## islam khattab (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## islam khattab (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## qshaath (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا .. مواضيع جدا ممتازة وشيقة 
ادعو الله ان انتهي منها كلها في اسرع وقت


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------

